# hp 1310 printer scaner



## waded (Feb 10, 2005)

When i try to scan anything the computer says it cant locate scanner but it is printing fine and its a scanner printer. Please help


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you installed all the software for it? You may not have installed the software for the scanner.


----------



## saraakaariel (Feb 25, 2005)

*i have the same problem*

my computer keeps saying that too, but i never got a disc to install the scanner, do you know where i can download the software?[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

here is the lLINKfor the 1300 series printer,you did not say what operating system that you are running so it points to xp you can look for your OS if it is not XP.
I have a PSC1315 and the driver setup is the same and includes enough junk to choke an Elephant including programs to run your comlete computer hardware setup, I suggest you install the Basic one and see if it meets your needs if not then try the full program ,but I do not recomend you do.


----------



## pigletag (Mar 3, 2005)

*More Bloatware*

I also have a PSC 1315xi that can't find the scanner. 

Kodi's right, That software package install is a monster and a nightmare! I installed from the CD-R, then from a download from the HP website, choosing the Win98 version. But no matter what I did I could not get past the point where you are asked to plug in the printer--my Win 98SE (750 MHz, 340 MB ram, 5 GB free disk space) goes into hard lockup/blue screen death, even with all resident programs unloaded. The 20 minutes I wasted on each try was compounded by being required by the software to Uninstall it all and reboot again. 

Incidently, the Uninstall function is so poor that it left over 350 bad links and invalid registery entries on my Win98 machine! And the installation process takes about 45 minutes if everything goes well.

This has got to be one of the _dumbest_ pieces of software ever! There are two programs included, with no meaningful setting options at all, except about how the thumbnails will be displayed. There is nothing to modify as to scanner path, etc. One program, called the Director, does nothing but let you choose between checking the HP website for Updates or opening the second program, the klunky picture viewer/editor called HP Image Zone. But, ah hah! the Director has "Options!"--you can choose between two slightly different skins.

Finally I gave up and installed it to my wife's Win ME machine. The installation went much better, and it prints and copies. 

*** However, clicking on Scanner button brings up the message "The system cannot find specified file." (_What_ specified file???) I tried uninstalling and reinstalling there too, but no change. Any suggestions? ***


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Does your computer meet the minimum requirements for scanning? This printer is very picky about that.I tried to install it on an older machine and it would print and copy ok but would not scan because the CPU was not large enough.


----------

